# Newhaven-Dieppe



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm trying to convince my wife it would be dead easy to pop over to France for a break ( its our 3rd year with our Rapido) and it would be easier if we could just 'pop down' to Newhaven ( we live in West Sussex) to use the ferry crossing there. However I've read some customer reviews of the LD line vessels on this route and they're pretty condemnatory - to say the least !!

Are they really that bad or should I just close my eyes for the 4 hours

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

LD use older "rolling" stock. Even their "new" ships are just refits. I live a lot closer than you and have used them many times as both vehicle and foot passengers. 

They are perfectly serviceable but not the best. Never full to capacity, but for most people especially coming from the North Dover is as easy, quicker and cheaper.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'd be happy to close my eyes on that crossing Harry if it were a bit cheaper! 

What are you quoted as a matter of interest?

Not been on that one though so no experience to pass on.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I believe you get some form of 'crumbly' discount on that route if you ring them up. Never used it though, still so much cheaper and more flexible Dover/Calais.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

harry

I haven't really looked at Newhaven - Dieppe, or even Portsmouth - various locations recently. using the short routes are so convenient and frequent, we haven't really thought about it
:roll: 
Brittany ferries have always been very expensive, and we haven't done the crossing from Pompey since the lasy year of P&O to LeHavre.

It might be worth considering if we could find a cheap short break fare, becuase getting to Pompey or Newhaven are quite easy for us, and you're in Normandy with some nice spots to head for with very little travel.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Try the Tunnel Harry. Some good prices and you stay in the van! Bon Voyage

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Try the Tunnel Harry. Some good prices and you stay in the van! Bon Voyage
> 
> Dick[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we have used the dieppe newhaven route a couple of times and the ferry was not the best but it did the job the killer is the time it takes with a bored teenager!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

We used then a few years ago when they were still Transmanche Ferries and operated by a local cooperative comprised of public bodies, including the General Council of Seine-Maritime, the towns of Dieppe and Fécamp as well as three local Chambers of Commerce.

The Cote de Albatre and Seven Sisters were quite new then (built 2006) and we really enjoyed the pleasure of using Newhaven instead of the horror that is Dover.

According to the LDlines website the route is still operated by the Cote de Albatre which is "only" 5 years old.

Access at both Newhaven and Dieppe is far more pleasant than either Dover or Calais and for anyone heading south Dieppe saves quite a few boring autoroute km's.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> I'm trying to convince my wife it would be dead easy to pop over to France for a break ( its our 3rd year with our Rapido) and it would be easier if we could just 'pop down' to Newhaven ( we live in West Sussex) to use the ferry crossing there. However I've read some customer reviews of the LD line vessels on this route and they're pretty condemnatory - to say the least !!
> 
> Are they really that bad or should I just close my eyes for the 4 hours
> 
> ...


Hi Harry

We used Newhaven/Dieppe a couple of times. It's great only having a short drive to the terminal, and especially nice when you come back to only have a short drive home from the ferry!

Yes, the ships are basic compared to the other routes. They cater more for the trucks, but when you go for breakfast you get a big 'truckers' plate full and coffee was only a Euro! 

The whole terminal is basic, actually there is nothing there, and I am sure the lady at the kiosk when we pulled up looked in a journal for our booking and wrote our details by hand - I didn't see a computer! 

As I said the ships are basic. They have 'restaurants' and a tiny shop but that is about it. You need to take a book or something to amuse yourselves. We had teenager kids last time and they were fine provided they had their Nintendo's, or whatever they are called, to amuse them!

I would say that they used to be a cheaper option, but I am not so sure now. I guess it depends on what part of France you are visiting as to weather it is the best port? For the South or the Dordogne it is certainly better. I think we even used the route on a trip to Lake Garda!

It would be my first choice for France provided the price was right.

Mark


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We use that route often as its only an hours jaunt from Tunbridge Wells

Boat we were on recently was fairly new, only issue I had was there is a very convaluted procedure to disembark with a wee bit of reversing involved


----------

